# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट स्पोर्ट्स मैं  खायी लगायी क्या होती  है?  बुकी  पंटर क्या है?  कैसे होता है खेल मैं  सट्टा? कैसे  खुलते है  क्रिकेट  मैं  भाव

## sultania

नमस्कार  मित्रो 

आईपीएल  स्टार्ट हर हाल मैं  होगा , बुकी  का प्रेसर बन चूका  है /
फिर भारत के मुहल्ले  मुहल्ले  मैं अपनी फेवरिट टीमो की खायी लगायी,  भाव  का फंडा,  बुकी  मैच,  पंटर मैच,  अखबारों मैं सट्टे बाजो  की धड़-पकड़ की खबरे  आयेगी /

क्या  होता  है क्रिकेट  स्पोर्ट्स मैं  सट्टा
पूरी  जानकारी  देने  की कोशिस  रहेगी  /
धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

पंटर  क्या  है? 

जो स्पोर्ट्स बेटिंग मैं  अपने पैसे को  दाव पे लगाते है,  उसे पंटर कहा जाता है |इनके  पास किसी मैच  के दोनों टीम पे अपनी चॉइस से बेट करने का ऑप्सन  रहता  है |

बुकी क्या है? 
पंटर दुवारा लगाये गये  मैच पे पैसे को जो जीत हार के लिये स्वीकार करता है,  उसे  बुकी बोलते है ,  टीम  और उस पे बेट  की चॉइस इनके पास  नहीं  रहती,  बस  ये  पंटर के अपोजिट  जीत करते है |

बेट या बेटिंग किसे  बोलते है? 
मैच  मैं  जो पैसे लगाये जाते  है उसे बेट करना बोला जाता है |

----------


## sultania

पंटर और बुकी के बीच एक झूठी दलाली करने वाले भी होते है,  जिन्हे स्पोर्ट्स टिप्पर (sports tipper) कहा जाता है |

क्या और कौन होते है ये स्पोर्ट्स टिप्पर? 
पंटर अपने पैसे दाव पे लगता है |
बुकी को  भी पैसे का लॉस होने का पूरा चांस रहता है, 
बेटिंग  इंडस्ट्री मैं सिर्फ टिप्पर ही है जो बिना किसी पैसे के साथ इस धंधे मैं आते है,  और अपना कैरियर बना के रोज 50000 से 100000 कमाते  है |

कौन है  ये टिप्पर? 
कैसे बनाते है स्पोर्ट्स बेटिंग मैं ये अपना कैरियर,  बेटिंग इंडस्ट्री मैं लास्ट मैं इनकी ही जीत होती है,  पंटर सारे पैसे हार जाते है,  बुकी मैच के बाद पंटर को पैसे ना दे पाते है,  पर इनको पैसे मिल जाते है |

आये दिन खबर छपती है,  सट्टे मैं हार के कारन आत्महत्या,  ये सिर्फ बुकी और पंटर करते है,  टिप्पर तो  बस कुटिल मुस्कान के साथ विजय मनाते है |

क्रमश :

----------


## sultania

स्पोर्ट्स टिप्पर क्या होते है ?
कैसे चलता है इनका कॅरियर ?
कैसे कमाते है ये पैसा per day ?

टिप्पर suggest करने वाले होते है / ये suggest करते है कि किस मैच मैं कौन सी टीम जीतेगी/
इनका कॅरियर telegram के thru चलता है , पहले ये टेलीग्राम पे अपना चेनल बनाते है , उसने अपनी पोस्ट के दुवारा मैच के बारे  प्रेडिक्टन करते है , चेनल का प्रमोशन ( क्रॉस प्रमोशन, फ़िल्म के चेनल मैं प्रमोसन करते है )/
कुछ मैच पास होते है , कुछ फेल 
फैल मैच को डिलीट कर दिया जाता है , पंटर जब इनके चेनल मैं जाते है तो केवल पंटर को इनके पास मैचेस ही मिलते है /

फिर चालू होता है इनका जाल 
अब हारे हुये पंटर कवर करने के लिये इनसे संपर्क करते है ,
पंटर से पैसा बनाने के लिये ये 3 तरह के जाल बिछाते है /
1- पर डे चार्ज / पर सीरीज चार्ज - पर डे चार्ज इनका 2500-10000 के बीच होता है , आईपीएल जैसी पूर्ण सट्टेबाज सीरीज के लिये इनका चार्ज 20000 से 1लाख तक होता है / टिप्पर की टीम फेल होने पे ये पंटर को पैसा वापस ना करते /

2- प्रॉफिट शेयरिंग - दूसरा जाल प्रॉफिट शेयरिंग का है , इसमें पंटर से ऑनलाइन बेटिंग id के पासवर्ड / यूजर नेम लिये जाते है , टिप्पर पंटर के पैसे अपनी मर्जी से दावँ पे लगाते है, जीत होने पे टिप्पर जीत के पैसे मैं 30% प्रॉफिट शेयरिंग ले जाते है , हारने पे टिप्पर का कुछ नही जाता , पंटर का सारा रुपया खत्म /
बेईमानी खूब होती है इसमें , टिप्पर बुकी के साथ online id मैं घपला कर 50-50 मैं id का सारा balance आपस मे बांट कर पंटर को मोटा चुना लगाते है /

3- म्यूच्यूअल फंड - इस स्कीम से छोटे पंटर को फसाया जाता है , 20 पंटर का ग्रुप 5000 -5000 लेके ऑनलाइन नई id बनाई जाती है , बाकी सारा खेल कमिसन प्रॉफिट शेयरिंग की तर्ज पे होता है /

सिर्फ कुछ टिप्पर ही ईमानदार है , 99.99% बेईमान है /

टेलीग्राम पे एक एक टिप्पर के लाखों लाख फॉलोवर है /

कुछ टिप्पर के टेलीग्राम चेनल की झलकियां चित्र मैं संलग्न है /
सलग्न चित्रो मैं फोरम के नियम का पूरा ध्यान रखा गया है , आपत्ति होने पे सूचित करें

----------


## sultania

इन बेटिंग को प्रोत्साहन करने वाले टिप्परों का जाल यही खत्म न होता 
अपने चेनल मैं ये फिक्स मैच देने के नाम पे लूटते तो है ही , इनके इर्द गिर्द जो झंडू टाइप के गुर्गे होते है वे भी अपना चेनल टेलीग्राम पे बना के छोटे पंटरों को ठगा जाता है , इन्हें लीकर्स बोलते है , ये छोटे पंटरों को बड़े टिप्पर की मैच प्रिडिक्शन 500-1000 मैं दे देते है , असल मे ये उन टिप्परों के गुर्गे है जो छोटे कम बैलेंस वाले को फसाने के लिए बस रूप बदल लेते है /
स्पोर्ट्स बेटिंग को पूरी तरह ठगी का धंधा बना दिया है/

बहुत बड़ी इंडस्ट्री है , इस धंधे मैं कितना टर्न ओवर है ये न्यूज देखिये ----

2019 में केवल वर्ल्ड कप के दौरान ही सट्टा बाजार 3 लाख करोड़ का आंकड़ा पार कर गया। यह देश के कुल रक्षा बजट के लगभग बराबर था।

----------


## sultania

टेलीग्राम पे पंटरों को लूटने की आखरी कड़ी है ,  हमदर्द चेनल , मूलतः ये बुकी के गुर्गे होते है , इनका उद्देश्य यह है कि दूसरे बुकी के पंटर तोड़ के अपने यहां add किये जाय /

दिखावे के लिये ये पंटर की हेल्प करते है , मगर असल मे ये clint बढ़ाने का काम करते है /
इनका तरीका सिम्पल है , अगर कोई जीत जाता है , ओर उसके पैसे बुकी न दे तो ये उस बुकी का फ्रॉड अपने चेनल मैं दिखाते है , ओर पंटर को अपनी बुक मैं खेलने हेतु आकर्षित करते है /
इनकी कमाई भी बहुत ज्यादा है , अपने चेनल मैं जिस बुकी का प्रचार करते है, उनसे per hour हजारो लिये जाते है /
लास्ट मैं जनता (पंटर) से ही इसे वसूला जाता है /

फोरम के नियमों को ध्यान रखते हुए , कुछ लीकर्स और हमदर्द चेनलो के स्क्रीन शॉट attach है ,

----------


## sultania

UAE मैं 2 दिन पहले स्टार्ट T10 लीग बुकी फेवर भाव देने के कारण बेट फेयर (ऑफिसियल लीडर इन बेटिंग एक्सचेंज) ने अपने प्लेटफार्म से निकाल बाहर किया है , 
कॅरोना काल मे भी आयोजक बुकी को फेवर कर गलत तरीके से पंटर को हरा रहे थे /
पूरी फिक्स है ये लीग , ये लीग क्या सारी प्राइवेट लीग ही पूरी तरह से फिक्स होती है /

----------


## sultania

क्रिकेट सट्टे के इतिहास में सबसे बड़ा सुतियापा तो इस तीसरे वेस्ट इंडीज vs इंग्लैंड टेस्ट मैच में इंडिया के पंटरों  का कटा है /
मैनचेस्टर मौसम विभाग ने 5 में से 4 दिन बारिश की भविष्यवाणी की ... पहले दिन तो 3 ₹ का ड्रा 1.85 बन्द हुआ /
मैच के पहले इंडिया के सो कोल्ड टिप्परों ने फिक्स रिपोर्ट की जानकारी मोटे
रुपये ले के दी, सिर्फ मौसम के आधार पे ,फिर पब्लिक को बेवकूफ बनाया गया /
4 दिन की बारिश भविष्यवाणी की ऐसी लंका लगी की दो दिन तो बिना बूंद गिरे निकल गये /
पंटरों ने अंधाधुंध ड्रा पर माल लगाया... अभी बारिश की भविष्यवाणी पर सब माथा पीट रहे है /
दो दिन खेल मैं बाकी है , इंडिया मैं लोग बारिश की दुआ प्रभु से कर रहे है ,जितने लोग केरीबीयन द्वीप समूह मैं अपनी टीम की हार टालने के लिये दुआ
कर रहे है , उससे कई गुना पंटर इंडिया मैं  टेस्ट ड्रा के लिये दुआ कर रहे है , बेगानी शादी मैं अब्दुल्ला दीवाना /

----------


## sultania

> क्रिकेट सट्टे के इतिहास में सबसे बड़ा सुतियापा तो इस तीसरे वेस्ट इंडीज vs इंग्लैंड टेस्ट मैच में इंडिया के पंटरों  का कटा है /
> मैनचेस्टर मौसम विभाग ने 5 में से 4 दिन बारिश की भविष्यवाणी की ... पहले दिन तो 3 ₹ का ड्रा 1.85 बन्द हुआ /
> मैच के पहले इंडिया के सो कोल्ड टिप्परों ने फिक्स रिपोर्ट की जानकारी मोटे
> रुपये ले के दी, सिर्फ मौसम के आधार पे ,फिर पब्लिक को बेवकूफ बनाया गया /
> 4 दिन की बारिश भविष्यवाणी की ऐसी लंका लगी की दो दिन तो बिना बूंद गिरे निकल गये /
> पंटरों ने अंधाधुंध ड्रा पर माल लगाया... अभी बारिश की भविष्यवाणी पर सब माथा पीट रहे है /
> दो दिन खेल मैं बाकी है , इंडिया मैं लोग बारिश की दुआ प्रभु से कर रहे है ,जितने लोग केरीबीयन द्वीप समूह मैं अपनी टीम की हार टालने के लिये दुआ
> कर रहे है , उससे कई गुना पंटर इंडिया मैं  टेस्ट ड्रा के लिये दुआ कर रहे है , बेगानी शादी मैं अब्दुल्ला दीवाना /


क्रिकेट स्किल के आगे ट्रिक फेल

टिप्परों की ट्रिप क्रिकेट क्वालिटी के आगे फेल हो गयी, वेस्टइंडीज टीम मुक़ाबले मैं थी ही नही/

बारिश के आधार पे ड्रा फिक्स के नाम पे पंटर को लूटा गया , अंत मे पंटर बुकी ओर टिप्पर दोनो के पास हार गया /

इधर टिप्पर बारिश की बात नही कर रहे ,वो इसे फिक्सिंग बता रहे है, उनका बोलना है कि मैच फिक्स था, इसलिए इंग्लैंड को जितवाया गया /
हद है यार टेस्ट मैं इंग्लैंड के सामने वेस्टइंडीज कुछ भी नही वो भी इंग्लैंड के ग्राउंड मैं /

एक सो कोल्ड टिप्पर की भविष्यवाणी देखे ,किस तरह ये लोगो को बेटिंग के लिए उकसाते है , 2-4 पेटी तो ऐसे बोलते है जैसे 2-5 रुपया हो , इस लाइन मैं सिर्फ बर्बादी के अलावा कुछ नही बचो दोस्तो इन चीजों से/

----------


## sultania

बेट कैसे होती है , किन किन तरीको से होती है बेट 

1- ट्रेड्सनल हार जीत 

2-  बेटिंग एक्सचेंज - 

3- स्कील बेटिंग 

4- फैंसी बेटिंग 

बारी बारी से जानने की कोशिश करेंगे कि इन माध्यमो से कैसे पब्लिक को लूटा जाता है ? 
गोरखधंधे मैं कुल मिलाके पब्लिक को ही ठगा जाता है /
इन सबसे दूर रहना ही उचित है/

----------


## sultania

क्या हाल है टिप्परों का जो मैच जितवा के लाइफ बनाने का वादा करते है?

क्रिकेट मैं सारे टिप्पर फेल हो के ओफ्फिसियाल रेस्ट पे जाने का ऐलान कर चुके है , बस पब्लिक को बेवकूफ बनाने हेतु सिर्फ जीत के स्क्रीन शॉट फर्जी दिखा रहे , हद है भाई /

फुटबॉल ओर टेनिस 
टेलिग्राम के नम्बर 1 टिप्पर फैजल खान ने अपने को करोना से रिकवर कर डंके की चोट पे वापसी का ऐलान कर दिया , आईपीएल मैं लुटे पंटर को काफी राहत हुई जब उन्होंने पब्लिक के लिये फ्री आके लगातार 6 फुटबॉल के मैच करवाये ओर पब्लिक को विन करवाया (स्क्रीन शॉट अटेच)/

इनकी आवाज पे पंटर रोबोट बनके बेट करते है भारी संख्या मैं/
ऊपर वाले से दुआ है कल की तरह कई दिन वो अपनी इसी फॉर्म को कायम रखे जिससे टेलीग्राम मार्किट मैं बेलैंस आये , अभी तक वन वे ट्रेफिक थी बुक्की के फेवर मैं/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद/

----------


## sultania

क्या चल रहा है आईपीएल मैं कैसे मिजाज है सॉकर ओर  टेनिस के मार्केट मैं, कोन से टिप्पर की मैच गोटी फिट हो रही , कोन फॉर्म मैं आके पंटरों को जीता रहा ?

आईपीअल के बहूत ही बुरे दिन है साथ ही क्रिकेट मैं सट्टा लगाने वाले भी आर्थिक रूप से कंगाल हो चुके है , एक तरफ बुक्की मैच हो रहे , एक टीम के भाव काफी लो खोलते ओर उसी को जीत देते /

कल के मैच मैं धोनी के बूढ़े हो चुके दिमाग मे आखरी कील ठुक गयी , टेलेंटेड टीम के सामने पूरी तरह शर्मसार हो गये धोनी , ओर लगा गए पंटरों को मोटा चुना , one sided मैच हुआ इनका /

टिप्परों के क्या हाल है ?
क्रिकेट के टिप्पर अब फर्जी स्क्रीन शॉट लेके अपना प्रमोशन करवा रहे , साथ ही टिप्पर आपस मे क्रॉस प्रमोसन भी कर रहे , इन्हें पता है अब नये मुर्गे को ही सुतिया बनाया जा सकता , पुराने पंटर कंगाल हो चुके है/

----------


## sultania

क्या चल रहा बेटिंग इंडस्ट्री मैं ?
किसकी तूती बोल रही कोन जितवा रहा ?

क्रिकेट तो फालतू सा हो गया , बुक्की बताते है क्रिकेट मैं बेटिंग वर्ल्ड वाइड नही होती , एशियन 4-5 कंट्री मैं काफी होती बाकी अप कंट्री के 8-9 देश मामूली % से होती है/
क्रिकेट सीमित रहने के कारण कुछ लोगो के हाथ का खिलौना बन गया है, जो मन मे आये भाव डाल रहे और पंटर को हराए जा रहे /

सॉकर ओर फुटबॉल मैं वर्ल्ड वाइड बेटिंग होती , यहा भो चीटिंग होती है but 
यहाँ मार्केट को बैलेंस करना होता , 

जब पंटरों के फेवर मैं टेनिस ओर सॉकर का मार्केट बैलेंस होता है , तो इसका टिप्पर जम के फायदा उठाते है, यही पे पंटर जीत के निकलते है ,

ओर इसके माहिर है फैजल खान /

कुछ खामोशी के बाद इस नम्बर 1 टिप्पर ने वापस ओपन आके 3 दिन लगातार पंटरों की बुक हरी कर दी(स्क्रीन शॉट अटेच)/

आज इनका पेड पैकेज आया है , इनका पेड पैकेज काफी कम फेल होता है, क्योंकि ये नॉलेज के आधार पे पंटर फ्रेंडली डे मैं ही मार्केट बेलैंस पे काम देते है/
सिंपल तरीका है इनका 
पॉइंट को 3 भाग मै बांट ले 
फिर इन्हें रोबोट की तरह फ़ॉलो करे पॉइंट डबल होते ही पैकेज बंद, आशा है क्रिकेट मैं लुटे पंटरों के लिये इनका पैकेज गोल्डन साबित होगा /

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

कल के आईपीएल के दोनों मैच पंटर फ्रेंडली 

कल तो पंटरों की बल्ले बल्ले हो गयी दिन के मैच मैं 27 पैसे से राजस्थान उड़ी, प्रोफेसनल पंटरों ने 1 के अनुपात मैं 4 से बुकी को चित कर दिया /

शाम के मैच मैं रही सही कसर पूरी हो गयी , 
इसमें 100%  पंटर जीत गए /

हैदराबाद के जीत को मान रहे पंटर को टीम 5 पैसे पे मिली , जहा एक्सचेंज बेटिंग से पंटरों ने दोनो टीम पे बुकी को उड़ाया, वही प्रोफेसनल पंटरों ने 1 के मुकाबले 20 के अनुपात मैं बुकियों की जीभ बाहर निकाल दी/

बस दुआ है ऐसे ही दिन 2-4 ओर आ जाये जिससे सारी पब्लिक जीत जाये/

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

कैसे चलते है क्रिकेट मैं भाव बैंगलोर vs चेन्नई मैच चालू होते ही मजबूत बेंगलोर को बुक्कीयो ने सीधे 50 पैसे पे ला दिया/मतबब की बेंगलोर पे 100 पॉइंट लगाने पे टोटल 150 पॉइंट ओर चेन्नई पे 100 पॉइंट लगाने पे 300 पॉइंट पंटर हमेशा छोटे ऑड्स की टीम को खाते या ले करते हैंमतलब पंटर सभी चेन्नई की जीत चाह रहे

----------


## sultania

10.1 ओवर 73-2 बेंगलोर 

बुक्की घूम फिर के बेंगलोर के साथ ही 50 पैसे पे है 
पंटर को मौका दे रहे 1-3 अनुपात मैं चेन्नई जितवाने का , सट्टे मैं भाव बुक्की की मर्जी पे चलते है

----------


## sultania

प्रोफेसनल पंटर इस लालच मैं नही रहते बल्कि बुकी की टीम के साथ रहते है , अधिकतर पंटर ने खायी कर ली है बेंगलोर की वही प्रोफेसनल पंटर बेंगलोर की जीत के साथ है , वे बेंगलोर का भाव 50 पैसे से 1 rs आने का इंतजार कर रहे

----------


## sultania

15 ओवर मैं 100 रन बेंगलोर 
रन रेट डाउन 
फिर भी बुक्की पंटर को चेन्नई पे 1-3 के अनुपात मैं जितने का मौका ऐसे दे रहे जैसे इनको मैच रिजल्ट पहले ही पता हो

----------


## sultania

पंटरों ने 1 से 3 जितने के लिये धोनी की टीम पे माल लगा दिया 
सिर्फ प्रोफेसनल पंटर ही इन्तजार कर रहे /
घूम फिर के वापस भाव 50 पैसे ही है , जबकि रन काफी कम बने है, अगर चेन्नाई जीतती तो ये बुक्की की बड़ी हार होगी /

----------


## sultania

कोहली के आउट होते ही भाव 80% गाला 
प्रोफेसनल पंटरों ने दाव लगा दिया बुक्की के टीम पे 

Mass punter on चेन्नई 
प्रोफेशनल पंटर on बेंगलोर
बुक्की on बेंगलोर 
मुकाबला स्टार्ट

----------


## sultania

हरे पॉइंट पॉइंट बेंगलोर पे माने बेंगलोर की जीत पे चांस 
रेड माने , रेड पॉइंट जिस टीम पे है उसके जितने पे पॉइन्ट साफ /

----------


## sultania

कल के दोनों मैच पंटर के नाम 
लगातार 4 आईपीएल के मैच पंटर के नाम 
बुक्की खल्लाश 

कमाल हो गया

----------


## sultania

फेंटसी क्रिकेट बेटिंग क्या है , कैसे कुछ कंपनिया युवाओं को जुवे के दलदल मैं  धकेल के बेईमानी कर अपनी जेब भर रही है ?

Next update please wait,,,,

----------


## sultania

दोस्तो आईपीएल के बाद अब ऑस्ट्रेलियाई t20 बिग बैश आने वाली है , इसमे कुछ रूल चेंज किये गये है , जिसमे प्रमुख है 12 वे प्लेयर की एंट्री , सारी जानकारी अटैच्ड फ़ोटो मैं है /

दोस्तो समय आभाव के कारण यहा अपडेट नही कर पा रहा , उम्मीद है आज से सिलसिला जारी रहेगा  
धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

2021 का टीम इंडिया का इंटरनेशनल मैचों के कार्यक्रम घोषित हो गये है , मैच ही मैच है 2021 मैं देखिये schedule

----------


## sultania

थकी ओर विवादों मैं भरी भारतीय टीम ने ऑस्ट्रेलिया मैं घुटने टेक दिये , 2-0
से पीछे है , कल 3-0 होके वाइट वाश के पूरे चांस है /

बुमराह तो बिल्कुल ही गुमराह लग रहे , जहा फिंच ने आईपीएल मैं अपनी एनर्जी बचा के दम खम अपने देश के लिये दिखाया , वही गुमराह बुमराह देश के लिये ना तो फूल रनअप ओर ना ही किसी रनअप लय मैं दिख रहे/

पिच की डेक को भी हिट ना कर पा रहा ये वर्ल्ड नम्बर 1 गेंदबाज बस फॉर्मेलटी के तहत गेंदवाजी हो रही /

जडेजा भी थके नजर आ रहे , वर्ल्ड के टॉप फील्डर मैं शुमार जडेजा थकान के करण फील्डिंग , कैचिंग भी ना कर पा रहे , बोलिंग ओर बेटिंग भी वे क्लब लेबल की दिखा रहे /

हार्दिक ने जब 2-3 ओवर बिना फुल रनअप ओर पेस के गेंदबाजी की तो कप्तान साहब ने ऐसी बानगी छोड़ी , जैसे पांडेया साहब ने देश पे कोई अहसान कर दिया , हार के बाद भी ड्रेसिंग रूम मैं कोई सीरियस नही दिख रहै/
कुल मिला के स्थितियां विपरीत दिख रही जहा तक देश की बात है /

जहा तक सट्टा बाजार की बात है इस सीरीज मैं तो बुकी होशियार है वे ऑस्ट्रेलिया के भाव फेवरिट खोलते है , देश भक्ति की भावना मैं भारतीय ऑस्ट्रेलिया को खाते है , मैच आगे जाता है , ऑस्ट्रेलिया और ज्यादा लो लग जाता है , पंटर खाते ही जाते है ऑस्ट्रेलिया को , इंडिया को विन करते जाते है , देशभक्ति के कारण ओर अंत मे सारा माल बुक्की समेट लेते है /
धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

बेहतरीन दिन रहा फेन्स के लिये 

फ्रेश बौलर शार्दूल ओर नटराजन ने जीत दिला दी /

सट्टा बाजार मे भी पंटरों ने बुकी को चित कर दिया , दोनों टीम के भाव कई बार लो लगे , पंटर ड्रीम मैच हर पंटर जीत गया/
बधाई

----------


## sultania

पहले टेस्ट मैच मैं भारत की दूसरी पारी 36/9 और पारी समाप्ति की घोषणा , शायद शम्मी के अनफिट की दुहाई देगे ?

इनसाइड स्टोरी क्या है पारी घोषणा की 
1- बुक्की को फायदा पहुचना , पारी समाप्त नही होने पे लेनदेन void होता है , बक्की बुरी तरह इंडिया के लम्बी फैंसी पे माइनस पे थे, पंटरों का कलकुलेस्न 2nd पारी इंडिया बेटिंग पे सही था , बचा दिया बुक्की को 

2- लो स्कोर पे आल आउट के शर्मनाक रेकॉर्ड से बाहर भी निकल गए/

ये टीम अंतिम बॉल तक देश के लिये खेलती है , मुझे डाउट है।
धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

शुभ नववर्ष मित्रो 
काफी दिनों से पंटरों टिप्परों टेलीग्राम की रिपोर्ट नही दे पा तरह था क्योंकि दूसरे सूत्रों मैं व्यस्त था।

सभी पंटरों को पता है आईपीएल के बाद सबसे ज्यादा स्पोर्ट्स बेटिंग बीबीएल आस्ट्रेलिया T20 लीग मैं होती है , ये लास्ट चांस है पंटरों के पास अपने पैसे मेकअप करने का ।

बड़े बड़े टिपरो की साख भी लगी है इस पे , क्योंकि सभी आईपीएल मैं पंटर
को सो कोल्ड टिप्परों ने काफी नुकसान दिया है /
कोशिश रहेगी कि कल से आप सबको मैच रिव्यु भी दु /

आज बारी है टेलीग्राम के बेस्ट काम देने वाले टिप्पर की /

सबसे बेस्ट काम अभी तक क्रिकेट मैं दिया है हवेली वाले लाइफ बनने वाले मुकेश भाई ने ।
इस बार कमाल कर दिया इन्होंने लाइफ सेट कर दी फॉलोवर्स की /
फुटबाल टेनिस के इस टिप्पर ने बीबीएल के सिलेक्टेड मैचों मैं 2 बार लगाना उड़ा के बुक्की की जीभ बाहर निकाल दी /
चूंकि इनकी पेड फी कुछ  ज्यादा रहती है  इसलिए मैं इनके पेड वर्क की झलकियों को नही ले पा रहा/

आप सब दर्शको के लिए आज उनसे फिर अनुरोध किया है कि इस ब्लॉग के लिए वे मुझे फ्री दे , मानते ही नही ये भाई।

खेर जो पंटर को जिताये वही हमारे हीरो ।

कल पर्थ ओर एडिलेड के मैच मैं जहा नकली टिप्पर एडिलेड पे थे , क्योंकि 31 दिसम्बर को एडिलेड मैं हर साल मैच होता है पर्थ से ओर सिर्फ एक बार ही एडिलेड हारा है वो भी 5 पेसे से , इसि डेटा से नकली टिप्पर मोटी फी लेके तुक्का एडिलेड पे लगाए थे।
पर knowlege पे काम करने वाले हवेली वाले मुकेश भाई ने पेड फी लेके मार्केट के विपरीत टीम देके पंटरों की लाइफ बना दी /

प्रशंसा के लिए मेरे जैसे घोर आलोचक को भी मजबूर कर दिया/

जो बुक्की को हराये पब्लिक को जिताये वही हीरो 

इनके काम की कुछ झलकियां स्क्रीन शॉट यहां अटेच है, उम्मीद है उनके पेड
ग्रुप की झलकियां भी यहा जल्द आएगी/

कल से मैच प्रीवियु भी आएगा, तब तक न्यू ईयर एन्जॉय कीजिये , लाइफ सेट करने वाले हवेली वाले मुकेश भाई के।
धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

आज बीबीएल मैं 2 मैच है 

पहला सुबह 11.35 होबार्ट vs मेलबर्न

दूसरा दोपहर 2.45 हीट vs सिक्सर 

इन दोनो मैचों मैं मार्केट आज तूफान पे होगा , क्योंकि आज शनिवार है , सबसे ज्यादा पंटर एक्टिव रहेंगे ।

----------


## sultania

साल के पहले ही दिन सो कोल्ड नकली तुक्केबाज टिप्पर फुटबॉल मैं नाकाम

कल साल का पहला दिन था 
और रात 11 बजे इंग्लैंड मैं चल रही लीग के 2 मैच थे 

1-एवरटोन vs वेस्ट हेम 
2- शीफील्ड vs डर्बी काउंटी 

इन दोनों मैच मैं एवरटोन  ओर डर्बी काउंटी बड़ी टीम थी opposit की तुलना मे , 
बस क्या था तुक्केबाजी की गयी ओर दोनो मैच मै नकली टिप्परों दुवारा बड़ी टीम को बैक करवाया गया ।

वही हवेली वाले मुकेश भाई इन मैचों से दूर रहे और उन्होंने गुड नाईट बोल के मैच से बाहर हो गये।

नतीजा ये रहा कि दोनो बड़ी टीम हार गयी , पंटर लगभग 4 लिमिट रात को माइनस हो गये , इन तुक्केबाजो के कारण ।

बड़े धोखे है इस राह मैं , बाबूजी धीरे चलना , फुटबॉल मैं जरा संभलना ।

केवल सेलीक्टेड मैच खेलने वाले ही जीत सकते , साल के प्रथम दिन ही साबित हो गया कि बड़ी टीम हमेशा नही जीतती।
धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

ऑस्ट्रेलिया मैं पंटर का ड्रीम पूरा हो रहा , जहां आईपीएल मैं बुकी फेवर के मैच हुये वही बीबीएल पंटरों के सपने को पूरा कर रहा है , क्या केश कर पा रहे पंटर इस तोहफ़े को या नक़ली टिप्पर के जाल मैं फंस के थोड़ी बहुत प्रोफिट निकाल पा रहे , देखते है कल हुए दोनों मैच का हाल पंटर की नजर  से ।
होबार्ट vs मेलबर्न ये मैच पंटर ड्रीम मैच था , बस पॉइंट पाने के लिये जरूरत थी मैच खेलने की केवल ।
क्योंकि होबार्ट पहले 18 पैसे लगी फिर वहां से मेलबोर्न विन हुई , नकली टिप्पर अधिकतर मेलबोर्न के साथ थे , जहाँ उन्होंने 20 पैसे पे बुक सेट करवा के पंटरों को फायदा  करवा दिया ?
पर लाइफ को ज़न्नत बंनाने वाले मुकेश भाई शुरुवात से ही पेड मैं मेलबोर्न के साथ थे , जिनके सजेसन पे कल्लाएंट बुक सेट के बदले 17 पैसे पे बेटिंग  एक्सचेंज मैं होबार्ट को खा के (Lay)  बुककियो की जीभ बाहर निकाल दी /


दूसरा दोपहर 2.45 हीट vs सिक्सर 
जनता की विशेष मांग पे फिर मुकेश भाई ने ओपन फ्री आके लाइफ लोस्स कवर मैच का दावा हिट की जीत पे किया , ओर लो रेट्स मैं सिक्सर को खाने की एंट्री दी , अधिकतर टिप्पर मुकेश भाई के opposit थे , पर इस बार भी इन्होंने बुक्की खल्लास कर दिया ।

चमतकार हो रहा बस नये साल मैं , वाह ।

मुकेश भाई के कल चमत्कार का सिलसिला फुटबॉल मैं भी जारी रहा जहा 2 मैच मैं विन ओर एक मैं नो प्रॉफिट नो लोस्स रहे/

ऐसा पीरियड पंटर की लाइफ मैं कभी कभी आता है बस पंटरों को जरूरत है ऐसे लोगो से जुड़ने की जो वक़्त को पहचानते है ।

बुक्की हार रहे है जनता जीत रही है, इससे ज्यादा खुशी और क्या होगी , मजा लीजिये कुछ अच्छे स्क्रीन शॉट्स का जिससे चेहरे पे मुस्कान आ जाये/

आज फिर दो मैच है बीबीएल के देखते है क्या होता इनमे ।
धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

कल मार्केट बेलेंस दिन था , मार्केट को बेलेंस करने के लिये हर खेल मैं बुककियो को जितवाया गया , चाहे क्रिकेट हो या फुटबॉल सभी विन्नर टीम बुकियों की टीम रही , ट्रेपड भाव चला के पंटरों को विनिंग टीम ही खिलाया गया , बुक्की अगर कल हार जाते तो पेमेंट मिलनी मुश्किल हो जाती।

बिहार के सबसे बड़े बुक्की शकील भाई ने बताया कि बीबीएल के पहले मैच मैं भी हमने कमाया ओर दूसरे मैच को तो छाप ही दिया अंडर 10 पैसे पे भी टोटल मैच अमाउंट के 30%  अमाउंट से टिप्परों दुवारा खायी करवाई गयी।
दोनो ही मैच मैं बुक्की टीम के भाव ओपन होने के बाद लो लगते गये ओर पंटर विन्नर टीम को ही नकली टिप्परों के जाल मैं फंस के खाते चले गये।
बीबीएल के बाद जाल बिछा फुटबॉल मैं यहाँ भी बड़ी टीम के खिलाफ गोल मरवा के espynol जैसी बड़ी टीम को रेड कार्ड दे के हरवाया गया , पंटर फेवर गोल को VAR दुवारा केंसिल किया गया?

कुल मिला के पंटर के लिये भूतिया दिन था , जहाँ उनके दिमाग को ट्रेप कर बुककियो को जितवाया गया।

कल ही परीक्षा थी टिप्परों कि , इस पंटर हॉरर डे मैं क्या कोई टिप्पर अपने क्लाइंट को लोस्स से बचा पाया।
सारे तुक्केबाज टिप्परों ने पंटरों को क्रिकेट और फुटबॉल मैं  लगभग 8 लिमिट का मोटा नुकसान करवा के हारे मैच हटा के नकली स्क्रीन शॉट लगा दिए।
इनकी बात करना बेकार है।

सीधे चलते है हवेली पे जहां लाइफ को जन्नत बनाने का दावा करने वाले कथित नंबर 1 टिप्पर मुकेश भाई जो अभी बोर्ड विन्नर टीम देके मोटी फी लेते थे ,  क्या कल पंटरों के पैसे बचा पाये ।

मुकेश भाई ने पहला मैच बीबीएल का पेड मैं दिया उनकी टीम विन हुई, दूसरा मैच इनका भी फेल , मतलब बुकी डे मैं भी पंटरों को बचा लिया , अब बारी थी फुटबॉल की ये ओपन आये 
अब इनकी रिपोर्ट यहां देखिये की पंटरों को बचाया या लिमिट बुककियो को गिफ्ट करवाई -
1- Rizespur win की एंट्री 1 लिमिट पंटर प्लस 
2- Parma win or DRaw फेल - पंटर स्कोर लिमिट 0 प्रॉफिट लॉस
3-कोलकाता विन - पास पंटर स्कोर 1.25 लिमिट प्लस
4-Roma विन -पास पंटर स्कोर 2.5 लिमिट प्लस 
5-espynol ड्रा ओर प्लस - फेल , पंटर स्कोर 1.5 लिमिट पल्स
6- Lazio हाफ लिमिट फेल , पंटर सकोरे 1 लिमिट प्लस 
7- मारितूमो विन - स्कोर 0-0 अधिकतर टिप्पर इसे नो लोस्स नो प्रॉफिट बोलेगे , पर चुकी मुकेश भाई ने 0.5 की एंट्री नही दी इसलिये इसे लोस्स मानेगा हम , पंटर स्कोर 0 लिमिट प्लस ओर माइनस।
नॉलेज वाले टिप्पर मुकेश भाई के टिप पे उनके फॉलोवर बुकी हॉरर शो मै भी बिना नुकसान के उठे है , समझिए 8 लिमिट बचाई है।
पंटर डे मैं सभी जीत जाते , टिप्पर वह है जो बुक्की डे मैं पंटर को wihout loss बाहर निकले ।

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।

----------


## sultania

टेनिस का महा कुम्भ  कल से स्टार्ट होगा ।
सबसे कठिन टिप्पिंग है टेनिस की ,
मात्र 2 टीम होती इसमे फिर भी पूरे टेलग्राम पे एवरेज निकाल के देख ले आप , टेनिस के बादशाह हवेली वाले मुकेश भाई के मैच को हटा दे , तब समस्त टिप्पर का बोर्ड विनिंग एवरेज 30% पे आता है।

क्यों इतनी कम है टेनिस मैं बोर्ड विनिंग ?
क्योंकि टेनिस मैं मेरी नजर मैं मात्र 3 टिप्पर है जो जानकारी रखते टेनिस की , बाकी किसी टिपर ने टेनिस का रैकेट भी ना देखा होगा ।

1 प्लेयर की टीम होती , महत्वपूर्ण ये भी रहता कि कही मैच के बीच मैं प्लेयर को चोट या इंज्यूरी नही हो गयी हो , नंबर 1 टिप्पर मुकेश भाई ने एक बार बताया था कि लेडीज के टेनिस मैच ओर खतरनाक है , इसमे मैच डे या मैच के दौरान भी सम्मानित महिला प्लेयर को पीरियड्स आ सकते जो मैच नतीजो पे जबरजस्त इम्पेक्ट डालते है ।
प्लेयर की करेंट फॉर्म , मैच घास के कोर्ट पे है या हार्डकोर्ट पे , होम प्लयेर किस टीम का है , बुकी किसे फेवर कर रहे , क्या मार्केट लोड है , सब देखना होता ।
मेरी नजर मैं टेलग्राम पे 3 ही टिप्पर है टेनिस के 

1- टेनिस टिप्पिंग लाने वाले पहले सम्मानित वेयक्ति नीरज जी , फूल ईमानदार,  मैच देते तो हर मैच का सीरियल नंबर रखते , पिछले सीजन मैं अपनी क्षमता से कम प्रदर्शन रहा लेकिन ये knowlege वाले है, वापसी की उम्मीद है।

2- लाइफ को जन्नत बनाने वाले हवेली वाले मुकेश भाई , टेनिस ही इनकी पहचान है , बाप बोलती पब्लिक इनको । ये बोर्ड विनिंग टीम, एडवांस अपडेट के साथ देते , सबसे महंगी फी भी इनकी है ।

3-बाकी सब 19-20 है , इनमे सबसे ऊपर दीवान सिंह है , पर उनके टीम के गुर्गो ने खुद का चेनल उनके ओप्पोसिट , फिर गुर्गे के गुर्गों ने भी अपना चेनल खोल के बंटाधार कर दिया ।

अधिकतर लोग पूछते पीएम मैं की टिप्पर कैसे बनते है टेलग्राम पे 
तो सुनिए टेलीग्राम पे 99.99%  टिप्पर ओर बुक्की नकली है, ये सिर्फ बेरोजगारी के कारण ठगने के लिए यहा पे है ।
नकली टिप्पर ऐसे बनते 

1-टेलग्राम पे चेनल खोलिये - फ्री 
2- बुकी से डेमो id झूठे पॉइंट की लीजिये - 2k per month
3- नकली सदस्य भर्ती करवाये - 5 रुपये प्रति मुंडी , अनेक चेनल सिर्फ फेक फॉलोवर देने का काम करते ।

अब करना क्या है 
चेनल को भरिये 
दो टीम होती , दोनो दे दीजिए , जो हारी उसे डिलीट कीजिये , साथ ही नकली पॉइंट वाली डेमो id से भी लाख लाख पॉइंट की बेट दिखाई , ओर जीत की रखिये हार वाली हटा दीजिये।
15 दिन मैं आपका चेनल रेडी कोई 5k मैं 

अब आप ओपन पोस्ट कम दीजिये ओर डेमो वाली id मैं दोनो टीम पे बेट कीजिये , जीती बेट के स्क्रीन शॉट चेनल मैं डालिये और बताये हम शेयरिंग मैं काम करते और लाख से कम की id नहो लेते ।

कोई मूर्ख फंसे तो 2 मूर्खो की id अलग अलग दोनो टीम पे दाव पे लगा दे , पंटर मैच हुआ तो दोनों मैं बुक सेट होगी , बुकी मैच हुआ तो एक मूर्ख जीत जाएगा , उससे 25% कमिसन मिलेगा , ओर वो 10 अलग लोग को लाएगा।

सुतियापा काटिये मजे  लीजिये।

बच के रहो भाईयो इन धोखेबाजों नकली लोगो से , जानकारी चाहिये तो केवल जानकारो से मिलो।

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

बीबीएल के क्या हाल है?
कैसे मार्केट बेलेंस करवा रहे बुकियों के लिये?
क्या हाल है नकली टिप्परों के ?

नकली टिप्परों के हाल बेहाल है , लगातार 15 हार देने के बाद अब वे bcci
पे हार का दोष दे रहे , स्क्रीन शॉट देखिये ओर मुस्कराईये /

सिर्फ अभी टेलग्राम पे एक ही जलवा है , एक ही बुक्की का डरावना सपना है और वो है मुकेश भाई

कल मुझे पीएम मैं काफी फोलोवर बोले कि आज ये भाई फेल होगे , मगर knowlege वाले इस टिप्पर ने कल दोनों बीबीएल के मैच जितवा के तूफान का दिया , जबकि पूरा मार्केट फेल था।

अब क्रिकेट मैं हारे पंटरों के पास फुटबॉल बचा था , अनुरोध पे मुकेश भाई फ्री ओपन आके दो फुटबॉल के मैच जितवा के हारे पंटरों पे भी महरम लगाया, चूंकि इनकी फी ओर टिप्परों से ज्यादा रहती इसलिये सयाने पंरटर छोटे लालच मैं नकली टिप्पर के जाल मैं फंसते ।

मेरा हमेशा बोलना जिस का वक़्त चल रहा हो उसी के साथ कदम मिला के अच्छे वक़्त को cash करो , golen से भी सुपर टाइम चल रहा इनका।

अब इनके काम के बारे मे लिखने के लिये शब्द भी कम हो रहे , खुद ही स्क्रीन  शॉट मैं देख लीजिए ।

धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

क्या रहा कल बीबीएल मैं ?
टेनिस ओर फुटबॉल के क्या हाल है ?
हवेली वाले मुकेश भाई के पंटरों के क्या हाल है , कल क्या हुआ ?

बीबीएल मैं बुककियो के लिये मार्केट बैलेंस चल रहा , रिकॉर्ड मैं तो एडिलेड 45 पैसे लग के हारी पर इस बड़ी टीम के खिलाफ सिर्फ रोज खाई करवाने वाले टिप्पर थे , हर मैच की भांति इसमे भी खिलाया , टीम जीत गयी एडिलेड । मैक्सिम पंटरों का नुकसान ही है , मार्केट बेलेंस को देखते हुये क्रिकेट के स्पेसलिस्ट टिप्पर vsg भाई ने भी कुछ दिन बीबीएल से अपने फोलोवर्स को दूर रहने बोला है।

टेनिस - कल से स्टार्ट हुआ है , पहला ही दिन था , काफी टिप्परों ने Catherine Harrison v Bianca Turati मैच ओपन मैं उड़ाया , मार्किट एक दो दिन मैं पुरा सेट होगा , भारी बारिश से कई मैच रदद् भी हुए है।

फुटबॉल - यू तो आप देखोगे की फुटबॉल के रोज 500 से ऊपर मैच होते लेकिन काम इंडिया मैं कुछ ही लीग मैं होता है स्पेन मैं चल रही कोप डेल रे लीग मैं इंडिया के पंटरों को मोटा चुना लगा यहां UD Ibiza Eivissa vs Celta Vigo मैच मैं वीगो ने 5 गोल खा के पंटरों को लाल कर दिया , आश्चर्य नतीजा था , बुक्की फेवर मैं।
दूसरा बड़ा मैच इसी सीरीज का भी बुककियो के नाम रहा Córdoba - Getafe इस मैच मैं काफी कमजोर coedoba का बुक्की फेवर गोल 6 मिनट मैं ही आ गया , पंटर को ट्रेपड करने के लिये मैच बना था , getafe के लगातार झूठे अटेक दिखाये गये लगभग 21 अटेक , पंटर ड्रा के लालच मैं बुक्की विनिंग ट्रेप्ड टीम को खाते गये , लाल होते चले गये।

संभाल लो अभी मार्केट उल्टा बुक्की फेवर का है।

सीधे चलते है हवेली पे ओर देखते ये नंबर 1 टिप्पर कल बचा या फेल हुए ?

कल इन्होंने ऑडियो डाल के बताया ये एक फंक्सन मैं बिजी है , फिर भी 2 मैच कराए इन्होंने , स्क्रीन शॉट अटेच 

1- बीबीएल - लोस्स 
2- टेनिस - लोस्स,  इसमे मुझे लगता कि भाई ने उम्मीद से ज्यादा बड़ा घोड़ा क्रिकेट की हार को मेकअप ओर लंबी जीत के लिये था , लेकिन मैच पूरा ही फेल रहा।

क्रिकेट मैं इनकी दूसरी हार है बीबीएल की , टेनिस के पहले ही मैच मैं हार मिली, रोज बुक्की भी नही जीतते , उम्मीद है आज come back कर लेंगे ।

कल हार से इनका लेखा जोखा चालू करते है , जनवरी महीने को माइन्स से स्टार्ट कर पूरे महीने देखते हैं , क्या होता , नंबर 1 वे होते जो हार को याद रखते , इनकी लिमिट का हिसाब कल हार से चालू करते है विथ ओरिजिनल स्क्रीन शॉट 

1- क्रिकेट - 72 पैसे और 22 पैसे मतलब 94 % लिमिट लोस इनके पंटर 5-6 पैसे ऑपोज़िट फेवरिट को भी खाते है तो 1 लिमिट माइनस।

2- टेनिस - 40 पैसे मैं डबल लिमिट खाने की एंट्री मतलब 80% लोस्स , इनके पंटर टेनिस लो ओप्पोसिट मैं इनकी एंट्री के बिना भी खाते तो 20% मैक्सिम ओर एक्स्ट्रा मान ले 1 लिमिट लोस्स ।

हवेली वाले भाई का काउंट डाउन कल की हार से स्टार्ट , क्योंकि जो नंबर 1 है , लाइफ को जन्नत बनाने का वादा करते उन्हें जीत नही हार याद रखनी चाहिए ।

5 जनवरी - 2 लिमिट माइंस ।

ये पूरे महीने देखेगे की हार के बाद ये knowledge वाला टिप्पर कैसे वापसी कर पाते या नही

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

क्या बुककियो के खटके से निकल पाया बीबीएल?
टेनिस की शुरुवात केसी हुई?
क्या रहा फुटबॉल मैं ?
कल हार के बाद क्या वापसी कर पाये हवेली वाले भाई?

बीबीएल - कल पर्थ मैं मैच था , होम टीम पर्थ थी जिसने away टीम regengers , मैच फिर बुक्की को फेवर कराया गया , 183  स्कोर के सामने घास से भरी एक्स्ट्रा बाउंस विकेट पे रेंजर्स के साथ पंटरों को भी नोक
आउट कर दिया गया , पर्थ के allrounder मार्श के विकेट पे आते ही पता नही क्यों regenrs के bollower अचानक से लाइन लेंथ भूल के घास वाली विकेट पे स्लॉट मैं बोलिंग , फुल टॉस और लेग स्टम्प पे बॉलिंग की , समझ के बाहर ये रहा कि स्पेसलिस्ट बॉलर duwarsuis ओर  ब्रेथवेल से मात्र 1- 1 ओवर कराया , पूरी तरह से बुक्की को फेवर किया गया , पंटर जैकपोट की आशा मैं पर्थ को खाते गये ओर लाल होते चले गये।
बीबीएल से बच के रहना अभी सब ।

टेनिस ओर फुटबॉल - ये दोनो मैं कई मैच अच्छे रहे , सबसे ज्यादा मैचों को थोक के भाव मे मुकेश भाई ने पंटरों को कॅश करवाया।

लाइफ को जन्नत बनाने का दावा करने वाले मुकेश भाई का एक महीना का लेख जोखा देख रहे है तो देखते है कल क्या हुआ।

5 जनवरी - 2 लिमिट माइंस ।

6  जनवरी - क्रिकेट - कोई मैच एंट्री कल दिखी नही मुझे , पर उन्होंने खुद बताया वे पेड मैं थे , ओर उनका बूम बूम मेसेज नही है तो माइंस मानेगे हम ऐसे अनदाज से क्योंकि नंबर 1 के लिए एक लिमिट नीचे मायने नही रखती ।
क्रिकेट 1 लिमिट माइनस ।

टेनिस ओर फुटबॉल - टेनिस ही मुकेश भाई का सबसे स्ट्रॉन्ग वेपन है कल इन्होंने टेनिस ओर फुटबॉल के थोक के भाव मे मैच देके , अपना दबदबा कायम कर दिया , बुककियो की बुक को तहस नहस कर दिया ।

टोटल फुटबॉल ओर टेनिस के 14 मैच ओपन मै फ्री आके दिये 
टोटल स्कोर 
2 मैच - नो लॉस नो प्रॉफिट - पंटर सकोर 0
2 मैच - हार - पंटर स्कोर - 2 लिमिट माइन्स  
10 मैच जीत - इसमे एक लगाना उड़ा , नॉन फेवरिट , एक्स्ट्रा लिमिट के भी 2 मैच , 47 पैसे मैं खाने वाले मैच फुल प्रॉफिट इसमे मैं कंजूसी से कम से कम नेट 12 लिमिट प्लस मिनीमम दूंगा।

कल का ओवर आल पंटर जीत मिनीमम 9 लिमिट ।
Carry बेलेंस 2 लिमिट माइंस ।
मतलब 6 जनवरी का हमारा क्लोजिंग बैलेंस 7 लिमिट प्लस 

एक ही दिन मैं बुककियो मैं मोक्ष ला दिया , वाह रे मुकेश भाई ।

धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

सिडनी टेस्ट अपडेट 

टॉस ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने जीता बेटिंग अनुकुल विकेट पे पहले बेटिंग का फैसला।
अनफिट वार्नर स्लिप मैं शिकार सिराज दुवारा ।
भारत की बेहद खराब फील्डिंग 3 जीवन दान दे दिये pucovski को 2 कैच ऋषभ पंत ने छोड़े , ओर एक एजी रन आउट।
डेब्यू प्लेयर की बल्ले बल्ले , कर्रेंट स्कोर 92/1

----------


## sultania

क्या हाल मैं है पंटर 
केसा चल रहा खेल 

बीबीएल मैं फिर पंटरों को करारी हार करवाई गयी , इंडिया मैं पब्लिक टिप्परों के इशारे पे मेलबॉर्न के साथ थी , ट्रेपड करवा के फिर पंटरों को मोटा चुना लगा , 95% टिप्पर क्रिकेट मैं फेल हो गये, सिडनी मैं भी टेस्ट aus से कल चालू हुआ है , जिसमें लो रेट फेवरिट aus को इंडिया के पंटरों  ने खुद से जम  के खाया है ।
मोटा मोटी t20 लीग मैं जब दोनों टीम लो लगती है तभी पंटर जीत पा रहे है ,बीबीएल भी चार दिन की चांदनी के बाद फिर अंधेरी रात हो गया , अब और बुक्की  फेवर मैच हुये तो पंटरों का कचूमर निकल जायेगा ।

टेनिस मैं कल 2 मैच जबरस्त हुए 

पहला जेनिफर ब्रैडी का जिसमें दोनो टीम बोथ साइड कई बार लो लगी , जहा ट्रेडिंग कर पंटरों ने बुक हरी कर ली ।

दूसरा मैच गोफ्फीन का शानदार रहा जहा लगाना ही उड़ गया , पंटरों का ड्रीम मैच ।

क्या रहा कल हवेली वाले सर का 
बीबीएल मैं बुक्की के लपेटे मैं आके इन्होंने भी अपना पहला लाइफ लोस्स कवर मैच गवा दिया ,  लेकिन मेकअप करते हुये डबल लिमिट से sure मैच टेनिस का दिया जिसमें इनकी टीम लगाना से उड़ी ।
लोस्स से बच गये पंटर ।
कल लिमिट स्कोर एक हार ओर एक जीत से 0 मानेंगे ।

क्लोजिंग बैलेंस 7 लिमिट प्लस 
धन्यवाद।

----------


## sultania

पिछले 2 दिन कैसे रहे बीबीएल के ?
टेस्ट मैच मै क्या चल रहा 
टेनिस के सुपर सीजन मैं क्या हाल है हवेली वाले नंबर 1 का दावा करने वाले मुकेश भाई के , तुक्केबाजी कर पंटरों को हरवा रहे है या उनकी लाइफ बना रहे है ?

बीबीएल मैं 8 तारीख को हुए मैच मैं पंटरों ने बुक्की को हरा दिया , जो भी पंटर मैच खेला , ओर जिस भी टिप्पर ने किसी टीम पे suggest किया सभी जीत गये , क्योंकि दोनों ही टीम अंडर 30 पैसे आ गयी , नकली असली सभी 
प्रजाति के टिपर mohmad Nabi के कारण जीत गए , लेकिन यहां धोखा होना बाकी था , एक इंटरनेशनल मैच भी चल रहा था , आयरलैंड ओर uae के बीच ,  uae के फेवरिट आते ही टिप्परों ने आयरलैंड जीत करवाया और बीबीएल मैं गिफ्टेड लिमिट वापस बुककियो को गिफ्ट करवा दी।
कल का बीबीएल मैच बुक्की फेवर मैं रहा जिसमे करीब 80% से ऊपर टिप्पर फेल रहे , क्योंकि बोथ टीम लो नही लगी , जीत सिर्फ बीबीएल मैं उसी 
मैच मैं पंटरों को मिल रही जिसमे बोथ साइड टीम लो लग रही , टिप्पर नाकाम ही है ।
इधर टेस्ट मैच मैं अभी तक ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने 358 रन की बढ़त बना ली है और 5 विकेट आउट होने बाकी है।
पंटरों ने ऑस्ट्रेलिया लो पे काफी खायी की है , टेस्ट मैं इंडिया के जीत के चांस नगण्य हो चुके है , उम्मीद है ऑस्ट्रेलिया भारत को 4th एंनिंग मैं लगभग 110 ओवर के आस पास बेटीग करने की चुनोती देगा , भारत के जडेजा ओर पंत दोनो इन्जुरेड होकर मैदान से बाहर है , बेहद mushkil होगा lyon एंड कंपनी के सामने टेस्ट मैच को बचाना , इधर स्पोर्ट्स बेटिंग मैं भी पंटर उम्मीद मैं है कि ड्रा फेवरिट आयेगा , तभी बुक ग्रीन होगी ।

क्या हाल है नंबर 1 का दावा करने वाले मुकेश भाई के , इन्होंने ऑडियो मैं बताया है कि अभी टेनिस का रेगुलर सीजन है , सेकड़ो मैच रोज हो रहे इनमे से sure मैच 7-8  दे के पंटरों को मोटा फायदा करवाना इनके दाये बाये हाथ का काम है , देखते है  लाइव इनके ग्रूप मैं  जाके की कितना दम है इनकी जुबान पे या ये भी औरो की तरह पंटरों को सुतिया बना रहे है 
क्लोजिंग बैलेंस केरी  7 लिमिट प्लस  बैलेंस है इनका अभी तक 
पिछले 2 दिन मैं क्या रहा देखेते है ।

2 दिन मैं इन्होंने टेनिस के 5 मैच ओर फुटबॉल का एक मैच पंटरों को प्लेइंग करवाया है , आश्चर्य है जादूगर की तरह सारे प्रॉफिट मैं गये आल पास , जेकपॉट भी पास हुए है , ओर रेट का ईन्तजार  कर फुल फाइट मैच भी पास, अभी इनका वक़्त स्वर्णिम काल मैं चल रहा कि गयी हर बात सच हो रही , बीबीएल मैं भी जब तक मैच दिया जैकपोट मिला , बीबीएल जब बुकी फेवर मैं गया , बंद कर दिए इन्होंने क्रिकेट खिलवाना , बस पंटरों को इतना मुझे बोलना है जिसका वक़्त चले उसी के साथ रहने का ।इन 6 मैचों मैं कंजूसी से नेरी तरफ से 6 लिमिट प्लस दूंगा इनको अब आश्चर्यजनक तरीके से अभी तक का सकोर इनका 13 लिमिट प्लस हो गया , चमत्कार ही है , सारे स्क्रीन शॉट अटेच है।
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।

----------


## sultania

टेस्ट मेच बचाने के लिए भारत को 125 ओवर बेट ले के मैदान पे रहना है जीत के लिए 400 से ऊपर रन चाहिये जो कि साल का सबसे बड़ा जैकपोट होगा , असम्भव ही है , 2 बैट्समैन डाउट है कि क्रीज पे आ पाएंगे या नही जडेजा ओर पंत ।
ओपनर सुभम गिल केवल बेक फुट पे ही रन बनाते है ये बात छिपी नही रही।
As a इंडियन फेन suppoter मैं चाहता ये ड्रा हो जाये , ये draw जीत से ज्यादा होगा ।

----------


## sultania

पहला झटका लग चुका है भारत को ।
गिल फ्रंट फुट पे शॉट नही मार पाते , कमजोरी का फायदा उठा के हेजलवुड ने गिल को फ्रंट फुट पे ला के पेन्नी के हाथ केच आउट करा दिया । स्कोर 71 फ़ॉर one

----------


## sultania

91/2 इंडिया , ऑस्ट्रेलिया ऑन टॉप ।
रोहित हाफ सेंचुरी बना के t20 टाइप का हुक शॉट लगा के गरजिम्मेदराना तरीके से आउट ।

----------


## sultania

कल सिडनी मैं चमत्कार ही हुआ , मैच के 4 थे और पांचवे दिन वर्ल्ड बेस्ट बौलिंग अटेक के सामने उनके ही घर मे टीम इंडिया ने 4 sesan बेटिंग कर टेस्ट को ड्रा करवा दिया , पंत अपनी घायल कोहनी के बावजूद 97 किये , जबकि हनुमान ने हैमस्ट्रिंग के बावजूद लंबी बेटिंग की , चल भी नही पा रहा था ये प्लेयर , अश्विन ने शरीर पे काफी बॉल खा के अविजित बेटिंग की , इधर ड्रेसिंग रूम मैं अपने टूटे अंगूठे के बावजूद जडेजा पेड पहनके बेटिंग को रेडी बैठे थे, गजब झुझारूपन दिखाया  इंडिया ने ओर ऐतिहासिक ड्रा करवा दिया , इंडिया के पंटर भी ऑस्ट्रेलिया को काफी लो रेट मैं खा के बैठे थे , बुककियो को जैकपोट का लंबा नुकसान हुआ , पब्लिक सुपर खुश हो गयी।
क्या हाल है बीबीएल के साथ ही हवेली वाले भाई के 

बीबीएल मैं लगातार दो दिन मुकेश भाई ने एक ओपन लाइफ लोस्स कवर मैच दिया जो पास हो गया , दूसरे दिन उन्होंने बीबीएल का पेड मैं मैच दिया वो भी पास हो गया । कल टेनिस के 3 मैच दिए सब पास ( स्क्रीन शॉट अटेच)
मुकेश भाई बस कमाल ही कर रहे है , मुझे खुद उनकी स्ट्राइक रेट पे यकीन नही आता , पर सच तो सच है , इस लाइफ बनाने वाले का समय बुलन्दी पे है जो जुड़ा वो निहाल ।
ऐसे तो इन्होंने जैकपोट भी इन 5 मैच मैं दिया है पर मैं इन पाँचो मैच मैं कवक इन्हें 5 लिमिट प्लस दूंगा , इनका केरी ऑन प्लस लिमिट बेलेंस था 13 लिमिट कल 5 लिमिट प्लस इस महीने जादुगरी दिखाते हुए कुल 18 लिमिट प्लस हो चुकी है , oh my god।

----------


## sultania

⭕️   फेंटेसी गेम ओर स्पोर्ट्स जुये की लत

बहूत गन्दी  लत है  फेंटेसी गेम ओर स्पोर्ट्स जुये की।
 यह ऐसी लत है जिसने आज बहुत Families को अमीर से गरीब बना दिया है. इस दुनिया में अगर आपको Survive करना है तो आपके पास पैसा होना चाहिए. अगर आपके पास Money नहीं है तो आप यहाँ जी नहीं सकते.

फिर भी यह जानते हुए लोग अपनी मेहनत के पैसे को जुएँ में उड़ा देते है. अरे ! अगर उड़ाना ही है तो पैसा कमाते क्यों हो ? क्यों दिन – रात काम करते रहते हो. यह लत इसलिए खतरनाक है क्योंकि इसमें पैसा involved है. जहाँ पैसे का लालच होता है वहां आदमी पीछे – पीछे भागता है. मैंने ऐसे कई लोग देखे जो shortcut में पैसा कमाने के चक्कर में बर्बाद हो चुके है.

इसका सबसे बड़ा उदाहरण महाभारत के अलावा कहाँ मिल सकता है. ” महाभारत में जब कौरव और पाण्डव जुँवा खेलते है तो पाण्डव अपना धन – दौलत, राज्य, पांचो पांडव खुद को दांव में लगाकर हार जाते है. हद तो तब हो जाती है जब पाण्डव अपनी पत्नी द्रोपदी को भी जुएँ में दांव लगाकर हार जाते है”. जुएँ का इससे घिनोना उदाहरण और कहाँ मिलेगा.

जुआ खेल कर आज तक कोई अमीर नहीं बना. जो बना उसे कभी भी इस पैसे से सन्तुष्टि नहीं हुई. जो पैसा अपनी मेहनत का नहीं होता वह पैसा किसी काम का नहीं होता. आदमी उस पैसे की कीमत को पहचान नहीं पाता. यह लत एक ऐसा वायरस है जो आपको धीरे – धीरे खोखला बना देता है. लोग जुएँ में पहले अपना पैसा हारते है.

फिर उसे वापस पाने के चक्कर में अपने रिश्तेदारों और दोस्तों से कर्ज लेते है. फिर उसे भी जुएँ में हार जाते है. यही वह पल होता है जब उस व्यक्ति की लाइफ बर्बाद हो जाती है.

वह फिर चाहे भी तो इस कुचक्र से बाहर नहीं निकल पाता. इसलिए इस लत से दूर रहो और जुएँ को दहकती आग मानकर इससे दूरी बनाये रखो. अगर सावधान रहोगे तो आप भी Save रहोगे.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

है तो ये सब गलत पर बहुत इंटरेस्टिंग है। HA HA HA

----------


## sultania

> है तो ये सब गलत पर बहुत इंटरेस्टिंग है। HA HA HA


केसी है मित्र

----------


## sultania

लॉटरी-सट्टे के समर्थन में सांसद प्रज्ञा सिंह, बोलीं- सरकार की नीतियों के साथ, इससे समाज का लाभ होगा

Published on: 9 hours ago
मध्य प्रदेश (Madhya Pradesh) में लॉटरी और सट्टा (Lottery and Betting) खिलाने की अनुमति देने के सरकार (MP Government) के फैसले का भोपाल सांसद साध्वी प्रज्ञा सिंह (Bhopal MP Pragya Singh) ने समर्थन किया है. उन्होंने कहा है कि वह सरकार की नीतियों के साथ हैं, इससे सभी को लाभ होगा.

भोपाल(Bhopal)। मध्य प्रदेश सरकार (MP Government) की तरफ से लॉटरी और सट्टा(Lottery and Betting) खिलाने की अनुमति दे दी गई है. इसको लेकर पक्ष-विपक्ष के बीच जुबानी जंग छिड़ी हुई है. इस बीच मामले में भोपाल सांसद साध्वी प्रज्ञा सिंह (Bhopal MP Pragya Singh) का बयान सामने आया है. उन्होंने सरकार के इस फैसले का समर्थन किया है. सांसद का मानना है कि इससे समाज का लाभ होगा. प्रज्ञा सिंह ने कहा कि यह सब सरकार की नीतियां हैं, जिसके वह साथ हैं.



23 अगस्त 2021 को मप्र सरकार द्वारा जारी गजट नोटिफिकेशन (Notifications) में लॉटरी (Lottery) और सट्टा (Satta) की अनुमति (Permission) दी है. लॉटरी(विनियमन) अधिनियम 1998(1998 का 17) के अधीन और सार्वजनिक द्यूत अधिनियम 1867 (1867 का 3) के अधीन यह छूट दी गई है.

----------


## sultania

भारत और इंग्लैंड (India vs England) के बीच पांचवें टेस्ट के भाग्य पर बादल छंट गए हैं. भारतीय क्रिकेट कंट्रोल बोर्ड (BCCI) और इंग्लैंड एंड वेल्स क्रिकेट बोर्ड (ECB) के बीच गुरुवार और शुक्रवार को लंबी चर्चा के बाद फैसला लिया गया है कि शुक्रवार से मैनचेस्टर में शुरू होने वाला टेस्ट मैच अब नहीं खेला जाएगा. इंग्लैंड क्रिकेट बोर्ड ने इस बात की पुष्टि कर दी है कि ओल्ड ट्रेफर्ड में खेले जाने वाला पांचवां टेस्ट अब नहीं होगा. शिविर के अंदर कोरोना मामलों की संख्या में और वृद्धि की आशंका के कारण भारत मैदान पर टीम उतारने में असमर्थ है.

----------


## sultania

No DRS during Pakistan’s upcoming white ball home series against NZ due to the unavailability of an approved provider for the technology.

----------


## sultania

दोस्तो कल से आईपीएल के प्लेऑफ मुकाबले चालू होंगे , मैच कवर करेगे पूरे।

----------


## sultania

भारत का T20  सेमीफाइनल में जाना उतना ही मुश्किल है...
जितना पुरानी फिल्मों में गवाह का कोर्ट तक पहुंचना होता था ...

----------


## superidiotonline

> भारत का T20  सेमीफाइनल में जाना उतना ही मुश्किल है...
> जितना पुरानी फिल्मों में गवाह का कोर्ट तक पहुंचना होता था ...


हा हा हा......................

----------


## sultania

> हा हा हा......................


पुरानी हिंदी फिल्मों की तरह गवाह ने कोर्ट पहुचने के पहले ही दम तोड़ दिया , विलियम्स ने फिर पटखनी दे दी विराट को ।

----------


## sultania

स्पोर्ट्स बेटिंग के फिक्सिंग मैचों से चीन को हर साल करोड़ों डॉलर का फायदा ।

चीन सरकार ने अपने धौंस पे चीन मैं होने वाली क्लब फुटबॉल को बेटफेयर के प्लेटफार्म पे ट्रेडिंग के लिए ला दिया , इसका अर्थ ये हुआ की विश्व भर की बेटिंग साईट पे इनके मैच सट्टा लगाने हेतु उपलब्ध हो गये 

।चीनी एजेंट सरकार की शह पे उनकी सजेस्ट टीम पे सट्टा लगाते है , जो की पहले से ही जीत फिक्स पे खेल रही होती है , ये दूसरे देशों की बड़ी बेटिंग साईट पे अपनी चीन की फिक्स फुटबाल टीम पे पैसा लगाते है और दुनिया भर से करोड़ों डॉलर लूट लेते है ।
उधर चीन के हेकर भी नकली सट्टे की साईट चलाते है , दूसरे देश के पब्लिक के मोटा जितने पे सर्वर डाउन करके गायब हो जाते है ।

श्रीलंका के पंटर मालामाल 
कंगारुओं ने श्रीलंका जा के वहा के हालत सुधारने मैं काफी मदद की है , पूरे श्रीलंका मैं thank u aus छपा पड़ा है ।
श्रीलंका की क्लब लेबल की बेहद कमजोर टीम से oneday series कंगारू हार चुके है , हार के भी कंगारू ने दिल जीत लिया ।
Aus की हर हार पे 1 का 10 पंटर की पॉकेट मैं गया , इंग्लैंड के बुक्कियो को कंगाल कर दिया श्रीलंका के पंटर ने ।
सभी को पता है की इस वनडे सीरीज के प्वॉइंट वर्ल्ड
 कप की लीग मैं add नहीं होगे, बहुत बडी  गिफ्ट दी है आर्थिक रूप से aus ने श्रीलंका को ।

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

> स्पोर्ट्स बेटिंग के फिक्सिंग मैचों से चीन को हर साल करोड़ों डॉलर का फायदा ।
> 
> चीन सरकार ने अपने धौंस पे चीन मैं होने वाली क्लब फुटबॉल को बेटफेयर के प्लेटफार्म पे ट्रेडिंग के लिए ला दिया , इसका अर्थ ये हुआ की विश्व भर की बेटिंग साईट पे इनके मैच सट्टा लगाने हेतु उपलब्ध हो गये 
> 
> ।चीनी एजेंट सरकार की शह पे उनकी सजेस्ट टीम पे सट्टा लगाते है , जो की पहले से ही जीत फिक्स पे खेल रही होती है , ये दूसरे देशों की बड़ी बेटिंग साईट पे अपनी चीन की फिक्स फुटबाल टीम पे पैसा लगाते है और दुनिया भर से करोड़ों डॉलर लूट लेते है ।
> उधर चीन के हेकर भी नकली सट्टे की साईट चलाते है , दूसरे देश के पब्लिक के मोटा जितने पे सर्वर डाउन करके गायब हो जाते है ।
> 
> श्रीलंका के पंटर मालामाल 
> कंगारुओं ने श्रीलंका जा के वहा के हालत सुधारने मैं काफी मदद की है , पूरे श्रीलंका मैं thank u aus छपा पड़ा है ।
> ...




Paisa kamao bas chahe jaise bhi

----------


## Rated R

> Paisa kamao bas chahe jaise bhi


यह चक्कर में कितने ही कॉलेज स्टूडेंट अपने सेमेस्टर की फीस का सट्टा खेल देते और कर्ज में डूब जाते है

----------


## sultania

> यह चक्कर में कितने ही कॉलेज स्टूडेंट अपने सेमेस्टर की फीस का सट्टा खेल देते और कर्ज में डूब जाते है


जी सही , आश्चर्य है की सरकार को सब पता है फिर भी ये सट्टे का गैरकानूनी खेल पूरे भारत मैं खुलेआम चल रहा ।

----------

